# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Ju lutem me ndihmoni!

## Don1988

Gjate jetes sime kam njohur shume femra (histori te jo me te gjata se 10 muaj) por fati e deshi qe te njihesha me nje vajze qe sot une jam fejuar me te. Problemi eshte se ajo ka pas nje histori me perpara. Ne fillim folem dhe ne lidhje me kete teme dhe me tregoi vete. U ndjeva mire kur me tregoi vete, Vazhduam lidhjen dhe ishim shume te lumtur. Pas nje vit lidhje u fejuam. Pas 6 muaj fejese patem nje zenke si pasoje e diskutimit ne lidhje me temen e virgjerise. Si pasoje e mendimit tim konservator ajo e mori personale dhe me tha qe "sjam penduar per çfare kam bere" por ama me tha dhe qe "me mua sdo ndahej kurre per asnje arsye" kam filluar te ndjej nje lemsh dhe nje fare xhelozie. Sa here bejme fjale per ndonji gje me shkon mendja tek ishi i saj. Nuk e di po sa vjen e me shtohet ky stres. Nuk di çfare te bej a ta prish fejesen apo jo. Une e dua ate por gjithnje me shqeteson pyetja se a me don ajo mua me shume se ai qe ka pas me perpara? Une e provova te flas me te ne lidhje me kete teme por u prek dhe u merzit! Po e mbaj brenda kete hall dhe sdi ça te bej. Ajo me pyet pse je ftohur. Une e dua dhe nuk dua ta humbas dhe di qe ajo me do. M shqeteson fakti se ajo mud te kete kujtime ne lidhje me ishin e saj. Un nuk jam i mendimit se femren duhe ta marresh te virgjer dhe per kete jam shume i bindur, por si tja bej kur ajo thote nuk jam penduar per ate qe kam bere sepse skam bere gje per te pas turp? Rrespekte per te gjithe ata qe me japin nje mendim!

----------


## Sayan2003

> Gjate jetes sime kam njohur shume femra (histori te jo me te gjata se 10 muaj) por fati e deshi qe te njihesha me nje vajze qe sot une jam fejuar me te. Problemi eshte se ajo ka pas nje histori me perpara. Ne fillim folem dhe ne lidhje me kete teme dhe me tregoi vete. U ndjeva mire kur me tregoi vete, Vazhduam lidhjen dhe ishim shume te lumtur. Pas nje vit lidhje u fejuam. Pas 6 muaj fejese patem nje zenke si pasoje e diskutimit ne lidhje me temen e virgjerise. Si pasoje e mendimit tim konservator ajo e mori personale dhe me tha qe "sjam penduar per çfare kam bere" por ama me tha dhe qe "me mua sdo ndahej kurre per asnje arsye" kam filluar te ndjej nje lemsh dhe nje fare xhelozie. Sa here bejme fjale per ndonji gje me shkon mendja tek ishi i saj. Nuk e di po sa vjen e me shtohet ky stres. Nuk di çfare te bej a ta prish fejesen apo jo. Une e dua ate por gjithnje me shqeteson pyetja se a me don ajo mua me shume se ai qe ka pas me perpara? Une e provova te flas me te ne lidhje me kete teme por u prek dhe u merzit! Po e mbaj brenda kete hall dhe sdi ça te bej. Ajo me pyet pse je ftohur. Une e dua dhe nuk dua ta humbas dhe di qe ajo me do. M shqeteson fakti se ajo mud te kete kujtime ne lidhje me ishin e saj. Un nuk jam i mendimit se femren duhe ta marresh te virgjer dhe per kete jam shume i bindur, por si tja bej kur ajo thote nuk jam penduar per ate qe kam bere sepse skam bere gje per te pas turp? Rrespekte per te gjithe ata qe me japin nje mendim!


Ti ke personalitet t'dobet kurse e fejumja jote ka personalitet shum t'fort. Ti me llogjiken tate prej katunari pret qe ajo te kerkoj falje per ate qe ajo ka bo ne t'shkuaren pa piken e llogjikes. Normal qe ndjehesh lomsh sepse ti nuk di ca kerko nga ajo? Ajo ka pranu me u feju me ty kurse ti akoma ke ura duke vra menjen sa e ka dash ajo mashkullin para teje. Dashnia nuk matet vetem me seks. Ka femra qe noshta skan bo seks por kan dash dike jashtzakonisht shum qoft dhe vetem me shikime. Ti nuk je i qart se c'far te shqetson? Virgjeria e humbme e t'fejumes apo dashnia para teje? Mblidh menjen or cun dhe hiqi nga truni budallalliqet jo ca ka bo e jo si e ka bo? T'fejumen e ke femer pa komplekse dhe jo  torollake si shum femra qe nga fryka se i ik dashnori bohen mashtruse dhe shesin dinjitetin. Me sa duket ti ashtu femre ke nevoj.

----------


## Don1988

un ta theksova qe virgjeria ska ndonje problem por problemi qendron tek ndjenja! gjithsesi flm!

----------


## Sayan2003

> un ta theksova qe virgjeria ska ndonje problem por problemi qendron tek ndjenja! gjithsesi flm!


Nuk i je i sinqert , ja fut kot kur thu qe ske problem virgjrin. Ti kerko nga e fejumja qe ajo t'pendohet. Per c'far t'pendohet per ndjenjen qe ka pas me t'dashurin para teje? Si u boka kjo lloj pendese?

Ti po i kerko asaj qe te t'kerkoj ndjes qe ajo ka bo seks , pra qe ka humb virgjrin. Tregohu i sinqert me veten n'rradh t'par.

----------


## Don1988

Ore virgjeria ska problem se njeriu gabon po si i behet qe se pranon gabimin? Ajo qe me shqeteson eshte se si ka mundesi dhe rezikon ndarjen, dmth per kujtim te atij ajo rrezikon te prishe 6 muaj fejese?!

----------


## mia@

Ti ke patur 100 e ajo 1, dhe prape ajo se ka problem, por  ti s'mund ta kaperdish dot?! Me fal por nuk po arrij te kuptoj ku qendron problemi?  Duhet te ishte ajo xheloze ne kete rast jo ti. Ti ndjehesh i penduar per ate qe ke ndjere dikur me te tjerat? Po te tha ajo ishte gabim do ndjesh me mire? Se besoj. Ajo qe u be u be, nuk kthehet. S'ka pse ndjehet ne faj per ate qe ka perjetuar dikur.
Meshkujt shqiptar ndjehen inferior ndaj ishit te femres, nderkohe qe duhet te ishte e kunderta. 
Une them gjej nje si veten qe ka patur plot  meshkuj, jo vetem nje dhe keshtu jeni barazim. Te pakten keshtu jeni ne te njejtin nivel.  Mbase atehere  nuk do dish per ke te behesh xheloz e je ne rregull. Ja keshtu!

----------


## Don1988

> Ti ke patur 100 e ajo 1, dhe prape ajo se ka problem, por  ti s'mund ta kaperdish dot?! Me fal por nuk po arrij te kuptoj ku qendron problemi?  Duhet te ishte ajo xheloze ne kete rast jo ti. Ti ndjehesh i penduar per ate qe ke ndjere dikur me te tjerat? Po te tha ajo ishte gabim do ndjesh me mire? Se besoj. Ajo qe u be u be, nuk kthehet. S'ka pse ndjehet ne faj per ate qe ka perjetuar dikur.
> Meshkujt shqiptar ndjehen inferior ndaj ishit te femres, nderkohe qe duhet te ishte e kunderta. 
> Une them gjej nje si veten qe ka patur plot  meshkuj, jo vetem nje dhe keshtu jeni barazim. Te pakten keshtu jeni ne te njejtin nivel.  Mbase atehere  nuk do dish per ke te behesh xheloz e je ne rregull. Ja keshtu!


Meqe kam te bej me nje femer po te bej nje pyetje:
A eshte e mundur qe nje vajze ta doje ate qe ka aktualisht me shume se dashurine e pare?

----------


## mia@

Ti e do akoma dashurine tende te pare qe ben kete  pyetje?  A vazhdon te duash ndonje nga ishet qe ke patur? E njeh ishin e saj? Jeton afer jush qe s'ja fal dot? Ke vene re qe ajo e shikon ndryshe?
Dashurite e para jane me te pastrat por ne te shumten e rasteve me personat e gabuar sepse ndodhin ne nje moshe te re. Femrat nuk duan ti kthehen asaj lidhje. Me kalimin e viteve femra kerkon nje mashkull te formuar, te suksshem, familjar, dhe jo me te bukurin e shkolles, apo ate qe bie ne sy per trimeri. Femra zgjedh, smerr ci del perpara. Ndryshe nga meshkujt qe terhiqen vetem nga aparenca e nje femre dhe me vone. Varet ku e fut ti veten tani. Po qe per te lene e tradhetuar, dhe e virgjera te le se thote. Une e ruajta virgjerine per nje mashkull qe s'ja vlejti. Do thuash ti femra e virgjer s'di te beje krahasim midis meshkujve. Femra se gjykon mashkullin vetem nga si eshte ne shtrat. Besoj se kaq gje duhet ta dini.

----------


## Don1988

> Ti e do akoma dashurine tende te pare qe ben kete  pyetje?  A vazhdon te duash ndonje nga ishet qe ke patur? E njeh ishin e saj? Jeton afer jush qe s'ja fal dot? Ke vene re qe ajo e shikon ndryshe?
> Dashurite e para jane me te pastrat por ne te shumten e rasteve me personat e gabuar sepse ndodhin ne nje moshe te re. Femrat nuk duan ti kthehen asaj lidhje. Me kalimin e viteve femra kerkon nje mashkull te formuar, te suksshem, familjar, dhe jo me te bukurin e shkolles, apo ate qe bie ne sy per trimeri. Femra zgjedh, smerr ci del perpara. Ndryshe nga meshkujt qe terhiqen vetem nga aparenca e nje femre dhe me vone. Varet ku e fut ti veten tani. Po qe per te lene e tradhetuar, dhe e virgjera te le se thote. Une e ruajta virgjerine per nje mashkull qe s'ja vlejti. Do thuash ti femra e virgjer s'di te beje krahasim midis meshkujve. Femra se gjykon mashkullin vetem nga si eshte ne shtrat. Besoj se kaq gje duhet ta dini.


As qe me bie ndermend per ça kam patur. E njoh. Jetojme ne nje qytet. Nuk kam vene re gje nga ana e saj. Thjeshte me ka bere pershtypje qe ajo seshte penduar per ça ka bere dhe ma ka thene ne sy. Kte si fal. Eshte e veshtire ta pranosh qe edhe me mendje nuk e hedh poshte. Mjaft e veshtire eshte ta pranoj ashtu siç eshte por eshte nje sakrifice qe e bej ne emer te dashurise por duhet te duroj edhe krenarine. E vleresoj shume pergjigjen tende.

----------


## mia@

Ti je penduar per lidhje qe ke patur? Pse ja heq te drejten e nje ndjenje qe ka perjetuar dikur, e nje te kaluare ku ti sben pjese? Nuk te takon ty ti kerkosh llogari per ate qe ka ndjere. E te doje ajo nuk e fshin dot. Do jete aty, te pelqen apo s'te pelqen ty.
E di si eshte puna. Shijoje lidhjen e mos lejo keto fiksime te te shkaterrojne lidhjen. I kane gjetur te virgjera e prape s'o gjejne qetesi meshkujt. Prape ua nxijne jeten me xhelozira. Ju meshkujt fatkeqesisht  ju karakterizon pasiguria. Cdo mashkull e shikoni si "armik" qe do rrezikoje lidhjen tuaj. Jeni te pakorrigjueshem!

----------


## Don1988

> Ti je penduar per lidhje qe ke patur? Pse ja heq te drejten e nje ndjenje qe ka perjetuar dikur, e nje te kaluare ku ti sben pjese? Nuk te takon ty ti kerkosh llogari per ate qe ka ndjere. E te doje ajo nuk e fshin dot. Do jete aty, te pelqen apo s'te pelqen ty.
> E di si eshte puna. Shijoje lidhjen e mos lejo keto fiksime te te shkaterrojne lidhjen. I kane gjetur te virgjera e prape s'o gjejne qetesi meshkujt. Prape ua nxijne jeten me xhelozira. Ju meshkujt fatkeqesisht  ju karakterizon pasiguria. Cdo mashkull e shikoni si "armik" qe do rrezikoje lidhjen tuaj. Je i te pakorrigjueshem!


Ajo qe thua eshte e vertete. Nqs do ishte nje per te kalu rradhen sdo e vrisja trurin por ça ti bej qe e dua shume. Un u fejova me te duke e ditur qe ajo e kishte nje te kaluar. Por ajo e kaluar tani po mbrohet me krenari nga ana e saj duke thene sjam penduar. Kjo eshte ajo qe pas 6 muaj fejese ma ngjalli pasigurine. Sa per pyetjen qe me bere: Po jam penduar sepse ka qene humbje kohe.

----------


## mia@

Humbje kohe per cfare? Nuk i shikon si mesim, eksperience?! Fundja adoloshenca per te bere gabime eshte.  Kurre mos u pendo per dicka qe ke perjetuar nese dikur te ka bete te lumtur. Asgje nuk zgjat pergjithmone. Pendohu vetem per ata qe je lenduar pa te drejte nese e ke bere.
Vajza me pelqen se eshte e sinqerte dhe s'ka pse ndjehet e penduar. Do ndjeheshe me mire nese te bente lajka duke te thene ai ishte nje zhgenjim total. As krahasohet me ty, e blahblah. Ka femra qe ta prishin mend me fjale ta dish e ketej me vete thone," Po, po aty mbahu ti". 
Ajo mund ta beje dhe per inat qe po ja shkaterron nervat duke i kujtuar dicka qe ka mbaruar, ndersa ajo s'te bie ne qafe per lidhje qe ke patur. Sa per dijeni fakti se mashkulli thote qe jo i kam patur sa per te kaluar kohen, jo ti e vetmja qe dua, s'kam sy per asnne tjeter,  e bkahblah mos kujton se ne i marrim seriozisht. Te gjithe meshkujt keshtu thone. Asnje se pranon para te dashures qe e ka dashur  shume. Hiq dore nga te kujtuarit e tij vazhdimisht, mos e bej pjese te lidhjes tende, se do e shtysh te te leri fare, apo akoma me keq me duart e tua drejt tij. Ndonjehere njerezit shtyhen te bejme ate c'ka pritet nga ata.

----------


## Akuamarini

Te shqiptaret thuhet: "Kur nuk te nxen Dielli i mengjesit nuk munde te nxen Dielli i mase dites"
Nje mengjes solid ofron energji per gjithe diten. 
Mungesa e drites se diellit mund te keqesoj depresionin. ...

----------


## Don1988

> Humbje kohe per cfare? Nuk i shikon si mesim, eksperience?! Fundja adoloshenca per te bere gabime eshte.  Kurre mos u pendo per dicka qe ke perjetuar nese dikur te ka bete te lumtur. Asgje nuk zgjat pergjithmone. Pendohu vetem per ata qe je lenduar pa te drejte nese e ke bere.
> Vajza me pelqen se eshte e sinqerte dhe s'ka pse ndjehet e penduar. Do ndjeheshe me mire nese te bente lajka duke te thene ai ishte nje zhgenjim total. As krahasohet me ty, e blahblah. Ka femra qe ta prishin mend me fjale ta dish e ketej me vete thone,*" Po, po aty mbahu ti"*. 
> Ajo mund ta beje dhe per inat qe po ja shkaterron nervat duke i kujtuar dicka qe ka mbaruar, ndersa ajo s'te bie ne qafe per lidhje qe ke patur. Sa per dijeni fakti se mashkulli thote qe jo i kam patur sa per te kaluar kohen, jo ti e vetmja qe dua, s'kam sy per asnne tjeter,  e bkahblah mos kujton se ne i marrim seriozisht. Te gjithe meshkujt keshtu thone. Asnje se pranon para te dashures qe e ka dashur  shume. Hiq dore nga te kujtuarit e tij vazhdimisht, mos e bej pjese te lidhjes tende, se do e shtysh te te leri fare, apo akoma me keq me duart e tua drejt tij. Ndonjehere njerezit shtyhen te bejme ate c'ka pritet nga ata.


Dmth sipas teje mospendimi i saj duhet te kaperdihet? Me fal por po te drejtohem si nje shoqe e ngushte.

----------


## Don1988

> Te shqiptaret thuhet: "Kur nuk te nxen Dielli i mengjesit nuk munde te nxen Dielli i mase dites"
> Nje mengjes solid ofron energji per gjithe diten. 
> Mungesa e drites se diellit mund te keqesoj depresionin. ...


E kuptova Keshillen tende akuamarin. Flm per mendimin.

----------


## mia@

> Dmth sipas teje mospendimi i saj duhet te kaperdihet? Me fal por po te drejtohem si nje shoqe e ngushte.


Prano faktin qe ajo si ti ka nje te kaluar dhe shiko vetem drejt. Ajo nuk ka bere  krim te pendohet, por ama kjo s'do te thote qe ajo e do akoma. Thjesht nuk do te hedhi poshte jeten e saj. Sic thote dhe kenga e Ema Qazimit. " Jeta ime ndoshta te mallkoj, por me tjeter jete nuk te nderroj". Ajo eshte ajo qe eshte fale ekperiencave te jetes. Mendo qe ajo eksperience mund ta kete bere te jete me e mire, te dije c'te vleresoje ne jete e te nje person, etj.  Ka plot femra qe eksperiencat i kane bere ta vleresojne me shume ate qe kane ne krah. Nje qe s'di ca kerkon nga jeta do shetisi lule me lule e virgjer apo e c'virgjer te jete.
Lere te qete te dashuren keshilla e fundit kjo se ika me vajti ora e punes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Don1988 (09-11-2015)

----------


## Don1988

> Prano faktin qe ajo si ti ka nje te kaluar dhe shiko vetem drejt. Ajo nuk ka bere  krim te pendohet, por ama kjo s'do te thote qe ajo e do akoma. Thjesht nuk do te hedhi poshte jeten e saj. Sic thote dhe kenga e Ema Qazimit. " Jeta ime ndoshta te mallkoj, por ne tjeter jete nuk te nderroj". Ajo eshte ajo qe eshte fale ekperiencave te jetes. Mendo qe ajo eksperience mund ta kete bere te jete me e mire, te dije c'te vleresoje ne jete e te nje person, etj.  Ka plot femra qe eksperiencat i kane bere ta vleresojne me shume ate qe kane ne krah. Nje qe s'di ca kerkon nga jeta do shetisi lule me lule e virgjer apo e c'virgjer te jete.
> Lere te qete te dashuren keshilla e fundit kjo se ika me vajti ora e punes.


Shume faleminderit per keshillen dhe per argumentet! Nuk do ta harroj! Respekt

----------


## martini1984

> Ti ke patur 100 e ajo 1, dhe prape ajo se ka problem, por  ti s'mund ta kaperdish dot?! Me fal por nuk po arrij te kuptoj ku qendron problemi?  Duhet te ishte ajo xheloze ne kete rast jo ti. Ti ndjehesh i penduar per ate qe ke ndjere dikur me te tjerat? Po te tha ajo ishte gabim do ndjesh me mire? Se besoj. Ajo qe u be u be, nuk kthehet. S'ka pse ndjehet ne faj per ate qe ka perjetuar dikur.
> Meshkujt shqiptar ndjehen inferior ndaj ishit te femres, nderkohe qe duhet te ishte e kunderta. 
> Une them gjej nje si veten qe ka patur plot  meshkuj, jo vetem nje dhe keshtu jeni barazim. Te pakten keshtu jeni ne te njejtin nivel.  Mbase atehere  nuk do dish per ke te behesh xheloz e je ne rregull. Ja keshtu!


Ka libra psikollogjike qe i gjen ne bibliotekat tona!
Mbase ne Shijak apo Devoll.
Naten e mire si dhe filmin ta gjen dikush ne gjuhe tjeter.....per shtepine e vequar.

----------


## drague

po ne kush na ndihmonte kur nuk kishte internet?

----------


## martini1984

Popull i ZGJUAR ruset....ta lejne Kopilin tek dera.
SHKOLLE.
Shah!

----------

